# So is there really a difference between "high speed" HDMI cables



## tsmacro

And regular HDMI cables? Or is this one of those things like a "HD Antenna" or those overpriced "monster" cables?


----------



## Laxguy

tsmacro said:


> And regular HDMI cables? Or is this one of those things like a "HD Antenna" or those overpriced "monster" cables?


Uh, the HD antenna analogy. Digital either works or it doesn't, unlike analog which can have all sorts of degrees of faithfulness.


----------



## casinoman59

Don't buy your hdmi cables from the stores buy online like amazon I know that you want the 1.3 versions of the cable and don't pay more than $15


----------



## FlyingDiver

Best place to buy HDMI cables is www.monoprice.com


----------



## P Smith

we just discuss it here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=214058


----------



## tsmacro

Laxguy said:


> Uh, the HD antenna analogy. Digital either works or it doesn't, unlike analog which can have all sorts of degrees of faithfulness.


I know, I laugh anytime I see an antenna advertised as an "HD antenna". An antenna is an antenna it picks up signals and doesn't care if those signals happen to be analog or digital, HD or otherwise. That's what I was trying to figure out if a high speed HDMI cable was in any way different than a HDMI cable that doesn't claim to be high speed, is this just another case of marketing or is there a real difference?


----------



## tsmacro

FlyingDiver said:


> Best place to buy HDMI cables is www.monoprice.com


I agree.


----------



## Volatility

tsmacro;3208430 said:


> And regular HDMI cables? Or is this one of those things like a "HD Antenna" or those overpriced "monster" cables?


Those monster cables are a scam so are any other ridiculous priced HDMI cables. Like an HDMI cable is an HDMI cable as HD is digital. With analog however, you can have all types of variances. CNET did an interesting and informative article on this: http://m.cnet.com/news/why-all-hdmi-cables-are-the-same/20056502?ds=1


----------



## Cholly

From HDMI.org -- The High Speed HDMI cable is designed and tested to handle video resolutions of 1080p and beyond, including advanced display technologies such as 4K, 3D, and Deep Color. If you are using any of these technologies, or if you are connecting your 1080p display to a 1080p content source, such as a Blu-ray Disc player, this is the recommended cable.


----------



## Mark Holtz

For those who enjoy burning C notes, there is Monster Cable. For those of us who live in the real world, monoprice.com .


----------



## CCarncross

There are quality differences between different manufacturers of HDMI cables, but its not so much that you would see PQ differences, but more in the robustness and quality of the cables construction. And some cables work better over longer distances than cables from other makers. Monoprice cables are excellent quality at a very reasonable price. Monster cables are excellent quality at a very UNREASONABLE price. :lol:


----------



## Nick

In my vast experience, using "hi-speed" HDMI cables gets the shows I like to me sooner (thus, the "hi-speed" designation) -- sometimes as much as a day or two earlier. In fact, I'm watching a new program from this coming Saturday right now! 

Oh, and another thing, recording shows in advance of the actual air date takes up much less space on my HDD -- something about them being thinner, I suppose.


----------



## Mike 204

I never used to think so but now I do. With Directv I had intermittent audio sync problems. When re-doing my wiring rats nest to add apple TV, I swapped out the cheaper HDMI cable from my DVR with a new more expensive "high speed" one from Sam's Club and guess what.... haven't had an audio sync problem since. I'm convinced.


----------



## FarmerBob

When they dropped the numerical nomenclature it was only a matter of time before something, 1.3a, 1.3b, 1.3c, 1.4 . . . that made perfect sense would become a cluster f*ck. In conversations with many of the major online cabling providers they have mentioned that there has been a serious increase in WTF inquiries since they started using this naming structure. 

The previous mode made perfect sense. Butchya know, who are we to dictate what makes sense?

Just read the article listed above and am seriously surprised that cnet, the puppet of all industry, would publish a piece like that. But it's right, I bought all new cabling for my new 3D (don't use it), 4K, Deep Color AVR and for 15 "high speed" mainly cables two sizes (12" and 18") in all the colors they had and two monitor supply cables (4 & 5') for less than $30 from Monoprice and all the toys see them and acknowledge that they are 1.4+ and completely suitable.


----------



## dmspen

!rolling:icon_lol:



Nick said:


> In my vast experience, using "hi-speed" HDMI cables gets the shows I like to me sooner (thus, the "hi-speed" designation) -- sometimes as much as a day or two earlier. In fact, I'm watching a new program from this coming Saturday right now!
> 
> Oh, and another thing, recording shows in advance of the actual air date takes up much less space on my HDD -- something about them being thinner, I suppose.


----------

